# Sick CDF600-0100 Profibus DP



## AWL-Joe (19 August 2010)

Hallo!

Hat jemand schon mal eine Sick Barcodescanner mit einem CDF600 Profibusmodul in Betrieb genommen bzw. hat dieser vielleicht ein Beispielprojekt für Simatic S7?

MfG

Joe


----------



## kadria (20 Februar 2011)

*Problem solved?*

Hi,

is your problem solved?

I also have several CLV630 scanners with a CDF600 interface... but no example's or good manuals to setup the communication...

Can you help me?

Thanks.


----------

